# Rice Malt Syrup - Attenuation?



## iralosavic (19/2/12)

I just picked up a 500g jar of the stuff when I randomly spotted it at Coles. I thought I'd give it a go in my next "Cerveza".

The label says:

Carbohydrate:
- Total (g): 80
- Sugars (g): 47

How can I figure out the attenuation from this info? Just don't want to end up with a 6% Mexican! Still planing on adding 300g Dex (for dryness) and the balance of LDME to 4.5-5%abv.

I'm using s189 for this batch.


Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (19/2/12)

I reckon that rice malt (the 500g chinese stuff for $1.95 at the Asian Grocer used by Chinese mums to coat Peking Duck) has a similar attenuation to LDME.


----------



## iralosavic (19/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> I reckon that rice malt (the 500g chinese stuff for $1.95 at the Asian Grocer used by Chinese mums to coat Peking Duck) has a similar attenuation to LDME.



Haha yep that'd be the stuff. It's $3.xx at Coles - I've only got 500g LDME left at the moment, so I thought, what the hey... Should do the job in a Mexican (or Asian) lager. So I'll try 500g LRME, 300g Dex and 300 LDME and I should get around 4.5-5%. I'll take a SG reading and report back.


----------



## Helmut (5/3/12)

iralosavic said:


> Haha yep that'd be the stuff. It's $3.xx at Coles - I've only got 500g LDME left at the moment, so I thought, what the hey... Should do the job in a Mexican (or Asian) lager. So I'll try 500g LRME, 300g Dex and 300 LDME and I should get around 4.5-5%. I'll take a SG reading and report back.




Mate I tried making an all Rice Malt Ale late last year and the fermentability of the stuff is terrible. From memory, I brewed it for about 2 weeks, hardly any Krauzen, little airlock activity throughout the whole brew, actually swirled the brew several times throughout the 2 weeks and added another 2 yeast sachets as well and still ended up with a final gravity of about 1.3 or something. 
Tastes aweful too. 

Still for a cost of $12 + hops and yeast it was worth the experiment.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/3/12)

Sweet, answered my question. I say it in coles and thought it might be worth trying for a GF beer for a mate of mine now restricted to drinking cider because he can't justify paying $70/ctn for O'Briens.

I found sorghum to have a funny taste and given he is/was a megaswill drinker, making an APA or something exotic is probably not on the cards.

Bummer.

Goomba


----------



## [email protected] (5/3/12)

Helmut said:


> Mate I tried making an all Rice Malt Ale late last year and the fermentability of the stuff is terrible. From memory, I brewed it for about 2 weeks, hardly any Krauzen, little airlock activity throughout the whole brew, actually swirled the brew several times throughout the 2 weeks and added another 2 yeast sachets as well and still ended up with a final gravity of about 1.3 or something.
> Tastes aweful too.
> 
> Still for a cost of $12 + hops and yeast it was worth the experiment.



The lack of yeast nutrient (FAN) would go along way to explaining the poor fermentability. You need to provide an additional suppliment if you haven't used a reasonable proportion of barley malt. Same as what you do for a mead etc. 

I believe the sorghum extract does contain enough FAN.


----------



## Murcluf (5/3/12)

iralosavic said:


> I just picked up a 500g jar of the stuff when I randomly spotted it at Coles. I thought I'd give it a go in my next "Cerveza".
> 
> The label says:
> 
> ...


Back in the day when I used to do extract I played with both rice and corn syrup both from asian and brew shops. I found korean corn syrup the best for light weight lagers such as Cervesa and American styles from memory attenuation was around 70% off the top of my head.


----------

